
Content Sites Bracing For 50% Revenue Slowdown - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/30/content-sites-bracing-for-50-revenue-slowdown/
======
patio11
Advertisers brace for dirt-cheap inventory. Break out the party hats!

 _spent $6,000 on AdWords in 2008_

------
redorb
so techruch is 50% off ? :)

